

Samsung unveils plans for new campus shaped like a figure 8 - oulipian
http://www.tuaw.com/2013/10/16/samsung-unveils-plans-for-new-campus-shaped-like-a-figure-8-ins/

======
aj
It's supposed to be the symbol for infinity and not 8! Duh

